# Tank capacity



## rhellyer (Mar 3, 2021)

Bought a 2006 Keystone Outback a couple weeks ago so new to RVing. Trying to find tank cap. for both grey waters, black water and fresh holding tank. Haven't called manufacture yet as they are next on my list.
Thanks


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Mar 11, 2021)

I bought mine on Amazon, but you can go to your local RV Dealer with a parts dept and get those I bet.


----------

